# Favorite Non-Performance Mods?



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

i was just wondering what mods you have done that are non-performance related but customize your vehicle. Pictures would also help. 

TIA


----------



## ZeusHavok (May 31, 2021)

Honestly, Apple Carplay and radio upgrade along with a cheeky backup camera.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

ZeusHavok said:


> Honestly, Apple Carplay and radio upgrade along with a cheeky backup camera.


Which HU did you install? This is one feature I’m really going to miss from my Golf R.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

P3 multigauge


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

FNChaos said:


> P3 multigauge
> View attachment 490244


Cool. I have one in my Golf R. Nice to know it’s also available for the TT.


----------



## ZeusHavok (May 31, 2021)

I got a Pioneer SPH-DA230DAB unit with a window mounted DAB Arial (was going to try and use the shark fin but opted for the easier option) Used a Connects 2 wiring loom that has the CAN on signal for the Bose Digital amp (if you have that factory option) and the backup camera was some cheap amazon unit for £20 that i ran the wire through the boot lid, over the headliner and down the passenger A pillar to the back of the radio. Really easy to do actually.

Routed the USB socket to just below the bottom right and left of the screen, you can wedge it in the panel gap and works really well.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Having a RVC is also something I would like to install. Is this possible with the RNS-E?


----------



## ZeusHavok (May 31, 2021)

Wormrider said:


> Having a RVC is also something I would like to install. Is this possible with the RNS-E?


From the research I did prior to doing mine it seems like you can retrofit a backup camera but it's a bit more involved than just sticking a camera to the back of the car and popping a wire through, it needs coding and if I'm remembering correctly a specific control module in the boot and some coding specific to it. Was a while a go when I was looking so take it with a tiny pinch of salt.


----------



## BauhausBrick (10 mo ago)

Phone holder from OEM Mounts. Makes navigation an absolute breeze with my phone and is such a neat little solution with a very good magnet. Very easy to install too and looks like it could have come from the factory.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

BauhausBrick said:


> Phone holder from OEM Mounts. Makes navigation an absolute breeze with my phone and is such a neat little solution with a very good magnet. Very easy to install too and looks like it could have come from the factory.


+1

For those in the US / Can, Clearmounts.com makes a similar product.
They're a little pricey for what they are but they will prevent you from destroying your vents (plastic vanes are too fragile to securely support a vent mount).


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

12v power adapter behind the glovebox that pops out 2x female USB A sockets at 3A each.
One is used to power the phone wireless charging cradle that sits on the vents.
The other pulls out from under the glovebox for charging some other usb devices (tablet etc) when I need it.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> +1
> 
> For those in the US / Can, Clearmounts.com makes a similar product.
> They're a little pricey for what they are but they will prevent you from destroying your vents (plastic vanes are too fragile to securely support a vent mount).
> View attachment 490262


Thing I hate is how pricey these things are. $40 USD 😐

I might need one though given I was thinking about doing the RNS-E Android Auto thing but turns out the prices of Raspberry Pis is through the roof these days ("shortages" 🙄) so can't even get them new and people are asking like $100+ for even an old 3b which had something like a $35 original price. Ugh.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

OSIR Foot Rest to match the pedals.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Non-performance mods for my Roadster can be found *here* include -

*Outside* - LED DRLs, painted calipers, yellow fog lights, a splash of red on the fog light covers and rear valance, a fuel cap bib, a stubby antenna, rubber key cover and a half-car cover to protect the convertible top when it has to be outside.

*Inside* - Reverse camera, center console storage tray phone delete, Mini 0806 Dash-Cam, center vent mount for Tomtom/Smartphone, anti-glare screen cover for the RNS-E, a rubber mat and LED light for the trunk, sheepskin seat covers.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Paddle extensions








Dust cover


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

m-a-r-k said:


> OSIR Foot Rest to match the pedals.


This is probably same for me really finishes the look. Arm rest and dsg knob are not far behind though.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Probably when changed every SM LED's from red to white - it's subtle but really completes my interior for me


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Swapped the old "side button" S-Tronic knob for the more recent version.
and added a custom badge:









Wheels powder coated:









New Head unit, amp and speakers:
Head Unit - Pioneer SPH-250DAB
Amplifier - HERTZ HCP4
Speakers - JL Audio C5


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Barr_end said:


> Probably when changed every SM LED's from red to white - it's subtle but really completes my interior for me


Very impressive. Do you have a list of what bulbs you used? Was any VCDS coding involved?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

some have already said;

OEM mount for iPhone, puts it in the perfect position for navigation etc.
OSIR Foot rest cover, arm rest and vent cover/direction for the dash.
New plastic covers for the wheel bolts


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Carbon fibre interior items ;-)


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Knight-tts said:


> Carbon fibre interior items ;-)
> View attachment 490359


Very nice. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> View attachment 490293
> 
> Dust cover


Hmm that car cover looks very TT specific. Where did you get that, was it custom made or does Audi sell one like that? If the latter, you know the P/N?



SwissJetPilot said:


> Non-performance mods for my Roadster can be found *here* include -
> 
> *Outside* - LED DRLs, painted calipers, yellow fog lights, a splash of red on the fog light covers and rear valance, a fuel cap bib, a stubby antenna, rubber key cover and a half-car cover to protect the convertible top when it has to be outside.
> View attachment 490290


How did you accomplish the red bits on the fog grilles? Did you buy those somewhere or was it a DIY addition?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Hmm that car cover looks very TT specific. Where did you get that, was it custom made or does Audi sell one like that? If the latter, you know the P/N?


The Audi part number for a genuine indoor dust cover is 8J8061205A, but unfortunately they have been discontinued. If you find one it will likely be used.

Mine is custom fit but manufactured by a company called “CoverCraft”. They make covers in a variety of colors and fabrics. I choose their “Weathershield HP” fabric. It is breathable, soft & very lightweight. Will protect from rain but it is light enough to be used as a dust cover.
See: https://www.covercraft.com/us/en/sku/C17138PG
https://www.covercraft.com/us/en/shop/2012-audi-tts-quattro/vehicle-covers/

You might have better luck price-wise shopping Amazon. Here in the US if you click on the link for alternative sellers you can get the price down to $287.00 (gray or tan choices). Only thing is, Amazon doesn't spec Coupe or Roadster so you'd need to inquire.
See: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OH4YL2/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Mk3 style headlights and diamond shaped front grille.









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Switchable LED foglights


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Front-end fully wrapped w/ clear Xpel paint protective film (bumper, diffuser, headlights, front fenders, bonnet + rocker panels / mirrors, door handle cups & door edges)


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Do any of you manual owners have a unique shifter?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> The Audi part number for a genuine indoor dust cover is 8J8061205A, but unfortunately they have been discontinued. If you find one it will likely be used.
> 
> Mine is custom fit but manufactured by a company called “CoverCraft”. They make covers in a variety of colors and fabrics. I choose their “Weathershield HP” fabric. It is breathable, soft & very lightweight. Will protect from rain but it is light enough to be used as a dust cover.
> See: https://www.covercraft.com/us/en/sku/C17138PG
> ...


Oh yeah those are nice but way more expensive than I had expected lol. I don't really need the cover (I have a garage and I always park in it) but while the car is parked/stationary for half the year, it gets a bit dusty even in the garage. Was just thinking that would be away to keep the dust off, but not really necessary. I actually have a 90s universal car cover for a midsize car away in a box somewhere, but imagine it's too large for the TT but I never tried it. Maybe I could cut/modify it though. Not really a necessity but just seems like something nice to have while it's parked.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Wormrider said:


> Very impressive. Do you have a list of what bulbs you used? Was any VCDS coding involved?


They are not actually bulbs
They are tiny (few mm) surface mount LED's which require 'de-soldering' to remove and of course then soldering on the new ones
Bought I think 4 different package sizes and used 2-3 of those to complete it in every component - think there is around 100-150 that need doing
No coding is needed




























Wormrider said:


> Do any of you manual owners have a unique shifter?













Before hand I did a few variations with stock tower too...


























]


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Wormrider said:


> Do any of you manual owners have a unique shifter?


S1/S3 gear knob


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have experience with this product?









2008-2015 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Carbon Fiber Mirror Caps | MK2 8J TT/TTS/TTRS


*Please email us any special requests* Give your Audi TT/TTS/TTRS a face lift with the Carbon Fiber Mirror Caps from us! Perfect fitment and High quality these Mirror Caps will not disappoint. We have been working months to get the best Mirror Caps from our supplier. Don't waste $500-$600 and...




german-car-accessories.com


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *FNChaos* - Any more info on those fog lights...? Interesting mod and would come in handy when crossing into France or Swissyland since yellow fogs are legal there.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Knight-tts said:


> S1/S3 gear knob
> 
> View attachment 490390


Nice. Where did you purchase the carbon fiber bits?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *FNChaos* - Any more info on those fog lights...? Interesting mod and would come in handy when crossing into France or Swissyland since yellow fogs are legal there.
> View attachment 490492


Bought them from deAutoLED.com
https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

Unfortunately it seems the price has jumped considerably (they do have sales but...)
You can get bulbs that also have a strobe function but I couldn't see myself ever using it (more likely I'd just get in trouble).

Changing colors is easy, just cycle your fog lights on-off-on to switch between modes. If you turn your fogs off for more than 5 seconds they will revert to their white default.


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Barr_end said:


> They are not actually bulbs
> They are tiny (few mm) surface mount LED's which require 'de-soldering' to remove and of course then soldering on the new ones
> Bought I think 4 different package sizes and used 2-3 of those to complete it in every component - think there is around 100-150 that need doing
> No coding is needed
> ...


Love your interior


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Barr_end said:


> They are not actually bulbs
> They are tiny (few mm) surface mount LED's which require 'de-soldering' to remove and of course then soldering on the new ones
> Bought I think 4 different package sizes and used 2-3 of those to complete it in every component - think there is around 100-150 that need doing
> No coding is needed


You de-soldered and soldered _100-150_ surface mount LEDs?  That's some dedication right there! You must have a ton of patience too!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *FNChaos* - Pretty cool, but $150 is bloody expensive! Definitely something to consider bringing back on my next US trip.


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Barr_end said:


> They are not actually bulbs
> They are tiny (few mm) surface mount LED's which require 'de-soldering' to remove and of course then soldering on the new ones
> Bought I think 4 different package sizes and used 2-3 of those to complete it in every component - think there is around 100-150 that need doing
> No coding is needed
> ...


I did this on an old BMW E90, I imagine they are the same size LED’s


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

I wish I had decent soldering skills as this would be a perfect winter project.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *FNChaos* - Pretty cool, but $150 is bloody expensive! Definitely something to consider bringing back on my next US trip.


I think that’s $150 “each”


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

I prefer the stock colours, on my old E90 BMW the lights were orange so changed to white


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Jezzie said:


> I think that’s $150 “each”


No, that's for a pair. 
I think I paid ~ $120 for a set a couple of years back. Still a lot for two bulbs, but they're heatsink'ed w / fans so there is more to them than just the LEDs.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

I think the best nonperformance modification was the chrome front grill. It really changed the look of the car. 









Atlas Del Mar on Instagram: "#350HP engine cold start. #auditurbo #audiquattro #audisport"


Atlas Del Mar shared a post on Instagram: "#350HP engine cold start. #auditurbo #audiquattro #audisport". Follow their account to see 13 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## jacksosi (8 mo ago)

BauhausBrick said:


> Phone holder from OEM Mounts. Makes navigation an absolute breeze with my phone and is such a neat little solution with a very good magnet. Very easy to install too and looks like it could have come from the factory.
> 
> View attachment 490248


As my current setup just caused all of the air-vent. fins to detach, I have now ordered one of these, cheers!



https://www.oem-mounts.com/product/audi-tt-mk2-8j-2007-2014



Looks like you have to take the vents out (or at least the silver surrounds out) to fit it, how do you do that?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

jacksosi said:


> Looks like you have to take the vents out (or at least the silver surrounds out) to fit it, how do you do that?


Vents just pull straight out. They are only held in by friction. Use a soft tool like a plastic putty knife (to prevent damage) Get under the edge of the vent and work it out enough to grab.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You have to rotate the vent bezel before removing it the vent. This prevents the adjustment gears from getting damaged. But otherwise it just comes straight out.


----------



## BauhausBrick (10 mo ago)

jacksosi said:


> As my current setup just caused all of the air-vent. fins to detach, I have now ordered one of these, cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, just follow the advice in the posts below yours. 100% get yourself a little plastic trim removal tool to save your sanity, take your time. OEM Mounts is one chap who works hard to get all the orders out so I had to give him a little nudge but the product was shipped to me perfectly according to spec and it's served me well for over 2000 miles! Enjoy.


----------



## jacksosi (8 mo ago)

Thanks chaps, all done.

For anyone else attempting this, the vents were quite stiff to get moving, but they ease out eventually.


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

maybe a bit of carbon - i guess you could argue that its performance if you like


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Performance light.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

It definitely doesn't add power but it screams Race Car. It's been raining out here in Atlantic Canada, but once the sun comes out, I'll be installing the only stickers I want on the car. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

Wormrider said:


> Do any of you manual owners have a unique shifter?


Sportshifters GT2 w/custom gear pattern coin


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

delmar.atlas said:


> It definitely doesn't add power but it screams Race Car. It's been raining out here in Atlantic Canada, but once the sun comes out, I'll be installing the only stickers I want on the car. Can you guess what it is?
> 
> View attachment 492895


I've completely botched this.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Matt Devo said:


> Sportshifters GT2 w/custom gear pattern coin
> 
> View attachment 492977


Very nice shifter.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

delmar.atlas said:


>











atlasdelmar on TikTok


3rd try at NITTO tire stickers.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

ZeusHavok said:


> Honestly, Apple Carplay and radio upgrade along with a cheeky backup camera.
> View attachment 490243


I have the same camera to install, was worried about access to tighten the lock nut from the backside (that, and the whole drilling a hole in my trunk thing). How did you manage it?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Matt Devo said:


> Sportshifters GT2 w/custom gear pattern coin
> 
> View attachment 492977


Who did the custom coin?


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

Nidana said:


> Who did the custom coin?


sportshifters offers the option, I created the graphic and provided it to them. I've since updated it slightly but anyone is free to use it:


----------



## Jimbo's TT (Dec 27, 2020)

I got a fairly basic upgrade on my steering wheel done, my car's Misano Red and I'd already added red/black leather seats to match, as I hated the look and feel of the Alcantara, so I thought that the next step was to add a bit of red on the bottom of the steering wheel spoke and get the width of the wheel increased by 2mm. I feels so much better than the standard unit was, a tactile delight now.
I also changed the HU to an older type unit that would bluetooth my music and phone calls.
The fancy modern thing that was in there was just to much hassle for this auld git to understand and I couldn't get it to play my music which was a big turn off for me. I've some 15,000 tracks on my iPod so rarely use the radio or the CD player.
It may not be the fanciest or, most modern but, it does all that I need and I'm delighted with it.
My favourite mod has to be the footrest delete though, suffering from wide feet, I couldn't get comfy with the foot rest on long trips. So, out it jolly well went.
I'm in the process of making an alloy finishing plate so, the plastic part I've bodged up will do in the mean time.


----------

